
China Will Launch World’s First ‘Unhackable’ Computer Network - el_duderino
http://interestingengineering.com/china-worlds-first-unhackable-computer-network/
======
gigatexal
Lol this is just asking to be broken. Like a child being told you can't they
just want to do it.

